# .NET and More > C# >  I need help writing code

## Master_

I want to manually view a file and not automatically view all files

ListView1_MouseDoubleClick



```
private void ListView1_MouseDoubleClick(object sender, MouseEventArgs e)
        {
            try
            {

                var di = new DirectoryInfo(Application.StartupPath + "/PKGS");


                // ext/icon lookup
                var exts = new List<string>();
                ImageList1.Images.Clear();

                foreach (FileInfo fi in di.EnumerateFiles("*.pkg"))
                {
                    ListViewHitTestInfo info = ListView1.HitTest(e.X, e.Y);
                    ListViewItem item = info.Item;

                    if (item != null)
                    {
                        var pkgfile = PKG.SceneRelated.Read_PKG(fi.FullName);
                        pbPkgicon.Image = BytesToBitmap(pkgfile.Icon);
                        pbPkg.BackgroundImage = BytesToBitmap(pkgfile.Image);
                        MessageBox.Show(lblPackageInfo.Text = pkgfile.PS4_Title + "\n"  + 
                        pkgfile.PKG_Type.ToString() + "\n" + pkgfile.PKGState + "\n" +
                        pkgfile.Param.TitleID);
                    }
                    else
                    {

                    }


                }
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                Interaction.MsgBox(ex.Message, MsgBoxStyle.Critical);
            }
        }
```

Error explanation video
https://mega.nz/file/hewUhCwQ#Tgr6ou...QuCLuvOYt4im3A

Download Link
PKG View List-source
https://bit.ly/3ILACeB

Thanks 🌹

----------


## dday9

Moved to the C# thread

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

We ALL need help writing code. The skill is learning how to obtain targetted help and you don't get that with a uselessly worded generalisation as the subject of your post.

----------


## jmcilhinney

> We ALL need help writing code. The skill is learning how to obtain targetted help and you don't get that with a uselessly worded generalisation as the subject of your post.


I have to agree. I came here to help but I don't really know what your problem is because you haven't explained it. I expect a FULL and CLEAR explanation of the problem to be provided in the post and I'm not the only one.

----------

